# Betta plus what? in a 7 gal



## Poochie (Nov 3, 2004)

Everything seems to be doing OK in my 7 gal El Natural.
There are loads of plants and a beautiful crown tail betta.
What other fish would be OK to add to this small tank?


Thanks
JoAnn


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

A small group of dwarf corys look cool.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's just what I was thinking yoink. Corys and ottos would be good. Let the betta be the main attraction.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I found a small school neons is okay to have with a betta. Had this arrangement until I accidently killed the neons.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

The neons didn't do any fin nipping on the betta?  I recently set up a 5 gal at work and have started adding cardinals for a small school. I would love to add a betta but didn't think it would work.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

pawslover said:


> The neons didn't do any fin nipping on the betta?  I recently set up a 5 gal at work and have started adding cardinals for a small school. I would love to add a betta but didn't think it would work.


The betta was first member in the 10Gtank then I added 3 neon tetra. They stayed away from him. He was viewed as the king. I read order of adding fish effects pecking order. Thus here read 1 person, when had problem with betta, moved betta to a separate bowl for time out. Then reintroduced betta and he behaved. Years ago I had a 20 gallon tank with guppies and 1 male betta. The betta swam mostly on the bottom. They all left each other alone. The betta that he was replaced with, when he died, ate all of the guppies.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> The betta was first member in the 10Gtank then I added 3 neon tetra. They stayed away from him. He was viewed as the king. I read order of adding fish effects pecking order. Thus here read 1 person, when had problem with betta, moved betta to a separate bowl for time out. Then reintroduced betta and he behaved. Years ago I had a 20 gallon tank with guppies and 1 male betta. The betta swam mostly on the bottom. They all left each other alone. The betta that he was replaced with, when he died, ate all of the guppies.


Check out iamdanielj video Our Small Tropical Tank at http://www.youtube.com He has 1 male betta with a few female betta and other fish in a 8.5G tank.


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

HOLD IT! NEVER KEEP MALE AND FEMALE BETTAS IN THE SAME TANK! they may live together for a few months, but eventually it will end up w/ at least 1 dead fish. here are fish I have had luck keeping with bettas
cherry barbs
rummynose tetras
harlequen rasboras
cories
ottos
marbled hatchets
neon tetras
guppys (wouldnt recomend, more then likely the male wont tolerate them)
dwarf gouramis
honey gouramis
mollies
amano shrimp (not a fish, but a good algae eater)

fish to be careful with are anyhting w/ long fins, bright colors, or nippy personalitys. it really depends on the betta, most will attack gouramis, guppies, and sometimes the others, how aggressive is the betta in question?

personally in a 7g tank I would keep 3 ottos, the betta, and 6 harlequen rasboras.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I think that, in anything smaller than a 10 gal., a betta should be the only fish. To put fish like tetras and other schooling fish ito such small tanks is cruel. These are fish that live in relatively large bodies of water and in relatively large schools. Such fish shouldn't be kept in groups smaller than 6; and that's minimum. To house these fish alone or in groups in cramped quarters flies in the face of our responsibilities, as fish keepers, to provide adequate living space and environment for the animals that we care for. If I was going to had any other inhabitants to such a tank I might consider shrimp of some kind but that's really about it.

Keep the betta alone and enjoy him as such.

-ricardo


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

At betta forem I got a suggestion that ghost shrimp or a few ottos (dwarf suckers), could be added with the betta in this small tank. I have 2 albino cory's with my betta in 10G tank, the one in avatar. Sometimes he attaches one and the cory just swims around him. Flagg is right about the neons needing space, for they are shooling fish. I was thinking more about the aggression between fish.


----------

